# Cable Boss



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Do any of you use a Gardner Bender Cable Boss staple gun for NM or low voltage cable? I was looking at one and it is supposed to do several different cables. I know you can get staples for the Arrow staplers for NM, but I thought if this one does all it says it will do, it might be better for several different types of cable.


----------



## cccp sparky (Nov 5, 2011)

I hold the staple between front two finger and whack with hammer. I can do very fast. pick, whack, whack, move, pick, whack, whack, move. Repeats.


----------



## joethemechanic (Sep 21, 2011)

Damn, I thought this was going to be about a new TV show, kinda like that cake boss guy


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

joethemechanic said:


> Damn, I thought this was going to be about a new TV show, kinda like that cake boss guy


Well if it works we could start another show!:laughing:


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

i had a powerfast nm stapler and they are by far faster than stapling regular straps. My wholesaler told me they didn't make straps any more. This was about two years ago and i think i am going to try the GB stapler.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

mbednarik said:


> i had a powerfast nm stapler and they are by far faster than stapling regular straps. My wholesaler told me they didn't make straps any more. This was about two years ago and i think i am going to try the GB stapler.


Yeah, I was thinking unless a lot of people posted saying they were junk, I would try one. I don't think $30.00 would kill me if it doesn't work. Also, I would take it back right away if it didn't work!:thumbsup:


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

mbednarik said:


> i had a powerfast nm stapler and they are by far faster than stapling regular straps. My wholesaler told me they didn't make straps any more. This was about two years ago and i think i am going to try the GB stapler.


I have one as well and was wondering why I couldn't find staples anymore. It worked OK, I'd give it 2 out of 5 stars. It jammed a lot and you'd waste staples just unjamming the damn thing. Also the wood has to be soft like new 2"X 4"'s. Maybe the GB is better, although I really doubt it.

"If you refuse to pay unjust taxes, your property will be confiscated. If you attempt to defend your property, you will be arrested. If you resist arrest, you will be clubbed. If you defend yourself against clubbing, you will be shot dead. These procedures are known as the Rule of Law." — Edward Abbey


----------



## woodchuck2 (Sep 18, 2009)

I have a small stapler for coax and phone lines, works great for me. I have never tried the one for romex, seemed to pricey to me.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

i found that if i sprayed the mechanism with some silicon spray it would not jamb as much. I was working in a house today that the whole was strapped with a large arrow gun. The staples are sharp and cut the wire. does arrow make insulated staples for their guns?


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Little-Lectric said:


> Do any of you use a Gardner Bender Cable Boss staple gun for NM or low voltage cable? I was looking at one and it is supposed to do several different cables. I know you can get staples for the Arrow staplers for NM, but I thought if this one does all it says it will do, it might be better for several different types of cable.


Update: I went ahead and got the Cable Boss stapler. I haven't got to use it in a "real" situation, but I did get some short pieces of 2x4s to test it. I stapled some 12-2 Nm, some 14-3, and some Cat5. The staples don't drive all the way in any of these cables, however, the 14-3 was tight enough because it is wider. I suppose all would hold the cables in place, but you can slide them some. 
I think it will be ok even if I just use it in areas you can't get to, such as trying to hold the wire and swing the hammer in a tight spot. Even if it only drives the staple part way, it will be easier to drive it a little tighter with a hammer than it would be to try and start it with a hammer in a tight spot.
Conclusion: ok, but nowhere near perfect as in the description!


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

Little-Lectric said:


> Update: I went ahead and got the Cable Boss stapler. I haven't got to use it in a "real" situation, but I did get some short pieces of 2x4s to test it. I stapled some 12-2 Nm, some 14-3, and some Cat5. The staples don't drive all the way in any of these cables, however, the 14-3 was tight enough because it is wider. I suppose all would hold the cables in place, but you can slide them some.
> I think it will be ok even if I just use it in areas you can't get to, such as trying to hold the wire and swing the hammer in a tight spot. Even if it only drives the staple part way, it will be easier to drive it a little tighter with a hammer than it would be to try and start it with a hammer in a tight spot.
> Conclusion: ok, but nowhere near perfect as in the description!


the powerfast stapler would not strap them tight, but i would rather it be a little loose than have a damaged cable.


----------

